# colostomy closure



## deborahcook4040 (Nov 12, 2008)

Just for my FYI, when billing a closure of colostomy, do you use the same ICD codes you used for the creation of the colostomy, or would you all use a V code? Also, if the colostomy is closed more than 90 days after it is created, do you still need the staged or related procedure modifier, or do you bill without any modifier at all?

Thanks, Debby


----------



## heathermc (Nov 12, 2008)

I use v55.3 on my closures, and you don't need a modifier if it is after the global period.


----------

